# ambulance squad accused of partying with prostitutes



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 29, 2010)

WOODBRIDGE — Township officials say Avenel-Colonia First Aid Squad put their emergency blue lights on hold while their headquarters became a temporary party house suitable for a red-light district.

http://www.app.com/article/20100729...ce-squad-accused-of-partying-with-prostitutes


----------



## medicRob (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, before even reading this my response is, "You've got to be kidding me". I have seen EMS Personnel do some pretty stupid things on duty, but this takes the cake.

After reading this, I feel the same.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 29, 2010)

Talk about shocking.   however, there is always two sides to every story, and with a town like woodbridge, nothing is what is seems, and politics skew everything.  Plus, many of the allegations being made against the squad, are stemming from the mayor's desire to eliminate all squads except the one run by his buddy (which happens to be millions in debt, but that's another story).  Lots of shady deals going on, and questionable tactics.

This is the Avenel Squad's reply.

www.avenelems.com



> July 29, 2010--- The Township’s most recent allegations against the squad is part of the “public smear” campaign to which the administration has desperately resorted.
> 
> These allegations are retaliatory.  They come just days after the Squad notified the Township it was proceeding with the suit to legally challenge the manner in which the Township suspended its services as well as other unlawful actions taken by its officials.  The Township has carried out its threat to alert the media of these unsupported allegations if the Squad filed a suit or asked the public to oppose the August 3 vote permanently suspending its services.  The Township is trying to intimidate the squad and its supporters into backing down.
> 
> ...



Click on the above link to view the rest of the article.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey volunteer agencies have trouble recruiting and retaining people maybe this is just a new perk to solve that.  

This whole problem would be solved if the community leaders put the citizens as a true priority and went to a paid EMS.  Then just fire anyone that acts so unprofessionally.  Based on both sides comments does not seem to have been a truly great service any way.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 29, 2010)

much like other news stories posted here, the truth has not been posted.  The media has resported to a he said, she said battle without actually investigating.


----------



## zmedic (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a good lesson though about not posting photos or info to facebook that you wouldn't feel comfortable with anyone reading. Like breaking into closed skating rinks.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 29, 2010)

zmedic said:


> There is a good lesson though about not posting photos or info to facebook that you wouldn't feel comfortable with anyone reading. Like breaking into closed skating rinks.



A lot of people do not take that as seriously as they should. Facebook & Myspace does have the potential to ruin careers, especially given the politics of EMS, Police, and Fire. I keep my facebook on complete lockdown, all one can see is that I am a male from TN. I want nothing more to show, not that I have anything to hide. I just feel my personal and professional lives should remain separate.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 29, 2010)

medicRob said:


> A lot of people do not take that as seriously as they should. Facebook & Myspace does have the potential to ruin careers, especially given the politics of EMS, Police, and Fire. I keep my facebook on complete lockdown, all one can see is that I am a male from TN. I want nothing more to show, not that I have anything to hide. I just feel my personal and professional lives should remain separate.



I'm assuming you weren't one of the 100 million Facebook accounts affected by this then?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38463013/ns/technology_and_science/?GT1=43001


----------



## Aidey (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^ Theoretically the algorithm only collected data that was already set to be publicly viewable - So in his case it would show he is a male from TN. My understanding is the only way other info could be gathered is if it was taken off of a friend's page. 

I agree totally about being careful about what you post or say. Even if your page isn't public, or you aren't "friends" with anyone in management there is always the risk that a co-worker could throw you under the bus. 

As for the OP, anyone can hold a news conference "alleging" that something happened. Unfortunately it can be used to the advantage for someone in power because the news usually only cares about the initial story, and never follows up when the dust settles. It sounds like no matter what is going on, a neutral 3rd party needs to get involved and determine what the heck has and hasn't happened. Welcome to small town politics.


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why am I not surprised that this occurred in NJ?


----------



## medicRob (Jul 30, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm assuming you weren't one of the 100 million Facebook accounts affected by this then?
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38463013/ns/technology_and_science/?GT1=43001



Not that I am aware of, but I very well could have been and just don't know it. I have had my profile on complete lockdown since back when facebook was only for college students (albeit, the lock down mechanism wasnt that great back then)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Not that I am aware of, but I very well could have been and just don't know it. I have had my profile on complete lockdown since back when facebook was only for college students (albeit, the lock down mechanism wasnt that great back then)



My point was that you shouldn't be putting your faith in the security aspects of your profile.  Locking down your account is no substitute for being careful what you post online in the first place.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 30, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> My point was that you shouldn't be putting your faith in the security aspects of your profile.  Locking down your account is no substitute for being careful what you post online in the first place.



Yes, I am aware of this. There is nothing on my profile that I wouldn't want anyone to see. I just err on the side of caution and lock down anyways. I have been a facebook API developer for 2 years, I am quite familiar with their security measures and their down falls.


----------



## EMTRabbit (Aug 15, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> Why am I not surprised that this occurred in NJ?



simply becuz the bad things of jersey get the media spotlightt...nd plus we party hard


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone got the number of their person in charge recruiting?


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 15, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Anyone got the number of their person in charge recruiting?



No shiite ... I want to send a resume.  :lol:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow the professionalism is really missing.


----------



## Fox800 (Aug 16, 2010)

EMTRabbit said:


> simply becuz the bad things of jersey get the media spotlightt...nd plus we party hard



Don't drink and post, kids.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Wow the professionalism is really missing.



Brown is suspicious of how professional any group calling themselves a "first aid squad" are ....


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is suspicious of how professional any group calling themselves a "first aid squad" are ....



Medic wonders that to and just how professional some of the other posters on this topic are.


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Medic wonders that to and just how professional some of the other posters on this topic are.



Lighten up Francis.  It's the internet.  No one here seriously believes what they did was anything other than horrifyingly stupid.

You must be a real blast to work with.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2010)

Phlipper said:


> Lighten up Francis.  It's the internet.  No one here seriously believes what they did was anything other than horrifyingly stupid.
> 
> You must be a real blast to work with.



Hey don't post my real name on here. :wacko:

This is an open site read by the public.  So yeah the internet, think about how your post portrays my profession to the general public.


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hey don't post my real name on here. :wacko:
> 
> This is an open site read by the public.  So yeah the internet, think about how your post portrays my profession to the general public.



LOL. (Francis)

Anyone smart/bored enough to be interested in what a bunch of EMS weenies like us have to yabber about is likely going to get the humor.  I'd be more worried about the guy who was laughing at the attempted suicide-by-Tylenol.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hey don't post my real name on here. :wacko:
> 
> This is an open site read by the public.  So yeah the internet, think about how your post portrays my profession to the general public.



I hardly think the general public gets their opinions of any profession from forums like these.  I have been on forums for MDs, RNs and PAs.  They don't necessarily portray what the profession is like.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 16, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I hardly think the general public gets their opinions of any profession from forums like these.  I have been on forums for MDs, RNs and PAs.  They don't necessarily portray what the profession is like.



I know, this is the first time I've heard about partying with hookers in EMS and I'm upset.  Well upset I didn't know about this earlier

I think if the public was able to listen into the post call ride back then 99-100% of us would be sued and out of a job.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is suspicious of how professional any group calling themselves a "first aid squad" are ....


Many/most of these organization's names were chosen in the 60's (or earlier) when all you needed was advanced first aid to be on an ambulance.  

So while the educational requirements have increased, as have the what prehospital providers can do, the agencies haven't changed the names that have existed on their charters.

It's like EMS in Atlantic City NJ, it's run by Exceptional Medical Transportation.  even though they have "Transportation" in their name, they still do 911 EMS just like any other busy urban environmental.

Some have changed their names from First Aid Squad or Rescue Squad to Emergency Medical Services, but many organizations are hesitant to change their identity that they have had for the past 40+ years.


----------

